# 1995 Beaver Patriot general questions



## trd91577 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hello, I just purchased a 95 Beaver Patriot 40'.  I am a first timer so I am not sure what I am getting into with this coach.  It appears to be in great shape and I have received all the maintenance records. They all appear to be good and the unit has had no major problems.  The coach has 125,000 miles. Should this be a concern?

It has a 300 Cummings engine. Paid 45K.  Was this a fair price?

I tried to purchase an extended warranty but was told that 80,000 miles was the cut off for that sort of thing.  Is there anything that I should have a local dealer check before my first big trip? Does anyone know of any company that would sell a warranty on this high mileage coach or is there truly less things that can go wrong with the older models.

I know these are all very general questions but I am just looking for any feedback.
Thanks Tim Indio, California


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Oct 12, 2006)

Re: 1995 Beaver Patriot general questions

Welcome to the forum, Tim!

NADA shows $44K thru $53K for a retail price.  I think 125,000 miles is a lot of miles for that price, but being a diesel ... ?

Perhaps being a division of Monaco makes it all better.

You ask for opinions ... that is all I have.


----------



## trd91577 (Oct 18, 2006)

RE: 1995 Beaver Patriot general questions

Thanks Texas Guy!


----------



## C Nash (Oct 19, 2006)

Re: 1995 Beaver Patriot general questions

Tim, I doubt that you will find a company that will sell waranty on a coach with this milage.  If you did the price would probably be outragous.  I am not a fan of extended warranties anyway.  If the coach has been serviced regulary you should get 200 more thousand.  Oil leaks probably will occure.  keep the fuel filters changed which will help the injector pump life. I also like to keep the Lucas additivies in the oil and use their injector cleaner in the fuel ever so often.  Should be a good coach.


----------



## bazzer (Oct 20, 2006)

Re: 1995 Beaver Patriot general questions

Tim, I know of a cumming engine overhere in UK thats done 750000 thats alot of miles, the driver was the owner so took good care of it, so engine wise regular maintenance and driven with respect will last for years, I agree with Chelse on additives they really work.    Bazzer UK.


----------

